# Subversion bzw. Subclipse



## Guest (10. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen, was der Unterschied zwischen Subversion und Subclipse ist?

Wo finde ich eine gutes Tutorial bezüglich Subversion oder Subclipse?


----------



## lhein (10. Mrz 2008)

Subclipse ist ein Eclipse Plugin um Subversion aus Eclipse heraus nutzen zu können.

lhe


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2008)

Subclipse habe ich problemlos installieren können.

Ich würde nun gerne Subversion auf meinem eigengen Windows Rechner installieren. Geht das so einfach? Wo finde ich denn diesbezüglich eine gute Anleitung?


----------



## maki (10. Mrz 2008)

Vielleicht solltest du dir zumindest einmal die Doku von Subversion ansehen: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2008)

*verschieb*
Nimm lieber Subversive anstatt Subclipse.


----------



## Guest (11. Mrz 2008)

Was ist denn ana Subversive so viel besser?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mrz 2008)

Das es mit verschiedenen Clients funktioniert, stabiler läuft und von der Bedienung näher am Eclipse CVS Team Provider liegt.
Weiterhin wird Subversive der Default SVN Team Provider von Eclipse (ist derzeit im Incubator) womit Subclipse höchstwahrscheinlich aussterben wird.


----------



## SnooP (11. Mrz 2008)

Subclipse ist auch der letzte Schrott wie ich immer wieder feststellen muss  ... muss mir auch mal Subversive holen (wenn da das Mergen besser funktioniert!).


----------

